# Relative visa & Permanent resident permit



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Can you please shed some light on these questions?

1. 
I know that to apply for Relative's visa (section 18), the SA spouse needs to show proof of R8500 per month for the applicant. If the couple have a child who is a SA citizen, does the SA spouse need to prove R8500 for a child as well? 

2.
To apply for Permanent resident permit based on Spousal relationship (Marriage/Life-partnership) which is I guess section 26(b), does the SA spouse need to prove financial assurance such as R8500 per month for Relative's visa? Or He/She only needs to write a letter stating he/she will support the applicant?


----------



## Tony556 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Spiggles

If you apply through the child you do not have to show financial assurance but its advisable to just include that in there the more the docs the better, and you lose nothing in adding it there.

_in re_ your PR application, you have to comply with REG 3 fully read with section 26(b) and the reg 23. so yes financial assurance should be included. but the focus is really on proving the 5 years in the relationship.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Tony556 said:


> Hi Spiggles
> 
> If you apply through the child you do not have to show financial assurance but its advisable to just include that in there the more the docs the better, and you lose nothing in adding it there.
> 
> _in re_ your PR application, you have to comply with REG 3 fully read with section 26(b) and the reg 23. so yes financial assurance should be included. but the focus is really on proving the 5 years in the relationship.


Hi Tony556

Thank you very much for your quick answer 

Do you perhaps know how much is the financial assurance needed for the PR application for a Spouse?


----------



## Tony556 (Dec 5, 2014)

Financial Assurance is alwaysa 3 months bank statement reflecting R8500. a healthy bank balance is always preferred.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Spiggles said:


> Hi Tony556
> 
> Thank you very much for your quick answer
> 
> Do you perhaps know how much is the financial assurance needed for the PR application for a Spouse?


Hi Spiggles, 

There is no gazetted amount in the act or regulations. R8,500 per month (reflected in 3 months worth of bank statements) is only for temporary residency relative's visas. 

I always strongly suggest that one provides at least R10,000 per month reflected in your bank statements per month. However, you are able to appeal, should the application get rejected, as the amount is not reflected in the act or regulations.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

What documents, apart from joint lease/title deed/joint bank account (no such thing) can be used to demonstrate joint financial responsibility?


----------

